# Dead redwood after underground propane leak



## WilliamB (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey all, Working toward a crane removal on a large, dead 2nd growth Sequoia sempervirens in Sonoma County, CA. Approx 1.5 years ago the neighboring property's propane tank leaked about 1/2 of a 500 gallon tank into the soil under and around the roots of this tree. Within a year it had died. This will be an insurance claim for the client, and they will seek compensation from the neighbors' homeowners' policy. (Though, thankfully all is amicable between the two parties). I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this situation, especially any studies or hard data regarding the direct effects of propane soil saturation and trees? It seems clear to me that, propane being heavier than air, it would fill the air space in the soil, excluding o2 and choking the tree. Any other thoughts? Any info on the chemical stability of propane? Thanks for any help,
William


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 267733


Here is a pic of the tree involved and a couple of it's neighbors.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 15, 2012)

Same thing happened in a the yard in front of my Dad's office years ago. There was a an eastern red maple (Acer rubra) that had gone into a decline -- thin crown, little growth, chlorotic. Turned out there was a gas leak from a line supplying the building; once fixed, the tree bounced back. It was also one of my first pruning jobs (I thinned the crown -- no gear, just a small bow saw in one hand :msp_wink. It WAS the 70's -- OSHA?


----------



## ATH (Dec 15, 2012)

The effectes of Natural Gas on Trees and Other Vegitation from Journal of Arboriculture.


----------



## Raintree (Dec 16, 2012)

My one experience with a gas leak was the homeowner noticed the grass dieing out. We had done treatments to his trees earlier in the year, so we got the blame. I suspected a leak, did a Dig Safe call & found the gas line running through the area of concern. The gas Co. came out & probed the ground confirming the problem.

With your tree issue, did any other plants die in the leak zone?

Are you getting replacement value of your Redwood?


----------

